# Enough is enough



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am officially through with this board..i have played on the playgrounds of NYC,hung out in boxing gyms and never heard comments like these



> Secondly, I don't care what Colorado says. There are alot worse things you can do to a person inbetween rape and murder. A lot worse things. How about the basic premise of attempted murder? Isn't that what Spree did with Carlesmo?


If there is such a thing as a moderator,now is the time to step up...Arguing,name calling,busting balls is one thing,this is an altogether different story.......

We dont need people posting an utter disregard for the law and constitution and even worse an endoresment of RAPE.......This is truly a sad commentary on what sports and some people have come to....

Its been a pleasure debating,agreeing and disagreeing with all of you..But this is just against everything I believe in

Truth


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

hang in there truth. you're one of the better posters here. Rashidis act is getting the best of everyone he is gonna get a warning to clean up his act.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Truth don't leave man. You already left once and I missed your threads. 

Where was that quote from, I haven't seen it before?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

what happened to that thread? someone deleted it?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its not a question of him cleaning up his act.....




> Secondly, I don't care what Colorado says. There are alot worse things you can do to a person inbetween rape and murder. A lot worse things. How about the basic premise of attempted murder? Isn't that what Spree did with Carlesmo?


That statement is a seriously offensive and dangerous.....Call me names,insult me,threaten me,its no big deal....I am a big boy,ill deal and its all in good fun

But if you are a 12-15 year old on this board,is this the type of statement they should be reading?????is this the message we want to send???

Secondly,God forbid you have a daughter,sister,mother,wife who has been violated in such a manner...Is the BasketballBoards.net the forum for advocation for the violation of females????


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

yes it was deleted.

here is a recap 

lampe had a decent performance in a limited amount of playing time followed by inane rambling and babbling including there are worse things in colorado than rape and murder..

did you want to see it continue? 

I didnt.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

no no... but I'm not used to threads getting deleted, I've been posting about 7 years to another board which isn't moderated at all...

I started to think I had dreamed of posting in that thread cause I couldn't find it anymore...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> I started to think I had dreamed of posting in that thread cause I couldn't find it anymore...


Hehe. :laugh: :laugh: I'm sorry I just found this to be funny.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

A recap,
it started when one poster said TT should have his brains traded for Kobes....I responded by saying Kobes brain,are you kidding me????

He is innocent until proven guilty, but he is being accused of a viscous crime...I said Kobe had it all,and it appeared he did not use his brain..at all....

i respect Kobe as a player,his ability,and greatness.....But not for what he MAY have done....

The person then responded by listing 25-35 offenses by players such as Webber,Spree,Ai,and even poor Bobby Phils.....He then called me a hypocrite and worse.I responded by saying this offense is punishable by 20 years in prison and it is potentially a serious heinous crime...

It escalated and I got pissed and invited the poster to my BJJ school and offered to break his arms....

that is when this was posted


> Secondly, I don't care what Colorado says. There are alot worse things you can do to a person inbetween rape and murder. A lot worse things. How about the basic premise of attempted murder? Isn't that what Spree did with Carlesmo?


I am sure the person didnt think thru what they were saying...But if your mom,sister or any female was violated,how would you feel about this type of thoughtless attitude??:no: 

I have said enuff and the issue is over..


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

well its the 1st post I have ever deleted so its not like its a habit or hobby of mine to go around deleting them, but when a thread has made one of the best posters on the board think about leaving than I will delete them. Sorry for the inconvenience El diablo..


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

no problem Hong Kong Fooey, I had posted in the thread about qyntel "trading card" woods and 'sheed something like 20 minutes ago, and then it was suddenly gone...

doesn't matter Fordy74, I just wanted to make sure the thread had really existed...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I believe it was you who said the only thing worse than rape was murder. I happen to disagree. Attempting to take someone's life is worse than sexually violating someone, plain and simple. If you can't handle the logic within that statement, that's not my problem. I'm not the one threatening to leave a message board (yet are still posting, go figure), as if all existence depended on your presence. If Frank Williams scores 6 points and I don't post in 18 hours, people assume that I'm a coward who doesn't want to deal with the criticism of being "wrong". If you don't post in 18 hours, nobody cares. Love me or hate me, I don't care. But if you can't handle other people's opinions or views, what are you doing on an internet message board anyway?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I believe it was you who said the only thing worse than rape was murder. I happen to disagree. Attempting to take someone's life is worse than sexually violating someone, plain and simple. If you can't handle the logic within that statement, that's not my problem. I'm not the one threatening to leave a message board (yet are still posting, go figure), as if all existence depended on your presence. If Frank Williams scores 6 points and I don't post in 18 hours, people assume that I'm a coward who doesn't want to deal with the criticism of being "wrong". If you don't post in 18 hours, nobody cares. Love me or hate me, I don't care. But if you can't handle other people's opinions or views, what are you doing on an internet message board anyway?


WRONG, if you are proven wrong you disappear and reappear without noting about you being wrong and thinking we all forgot. Second ATTEMPTING to take someone's life isn't worse than raping someone you fool. You are saying that Spree choking Carlesimo is worse than rape? You are a sad human being. I used to think you were just an insane Layden fanatic with a love for the Suns, but now your just a sick freak too. Let me explain why rape is worse. You are violated, you cannot sleep or concentrate on anything, your life is ruined and you need years, many years, to get over the tension and all that. You actually think me choking you for 10 seconds really has a big dramatic effect than being raped? Idiot...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Attempted murder counts as many things, such as choking someone, or shooting at them. The point is, you can kill someone by choking them. What if teammates did not react as quickly as they did? I haven't heard of anybody dying from rape. They might be raped and killed afterwards (or before), but they're never killed by just rape. Attempted murder is "the attempt to take someone's life". Life > Everything else.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Attempted murder counts as many things, such as choking someone, or shooting at them. The point is, you can kill someone by choking them. What if teammates did not react as quickly as they did? I haven't heard of anybody dying from rape. They might be raped and killed afterwards (or before), but they're never killed by just rape. Attempted murder is "the attempt to take someone's life". Life > Everything else.


I'm not sure I agree witht hat Rashidi. Of course, I have experienced any of the mention above, but I'm pretty sure none of you guys who posted already had either. Rape is a pretty seroius thing, and many times it totally damages or destroys someone emotionally or mentally. Most rape victims live in shame of what has happened to them, and it constantly naggs at theie minds. People live troubled lives like that, and it defeinately affects them a lot. I'm pretty sure no rape victim can ever just shrug it off afterwards and really feel ok about it.

I'm not saying that attempted murder doesn't leave a mark on a human being too. Attemped murder is pretrty serious too, but I'm not sure you can say that it is definately worse than rape. I don't think anyone of us has ever been a rape victim, so we can't really judge, can we? 

Just a thought about your statement that life is greater than everything else. If you were seriously injuried some way, maybe in a car crash, would you rather live the rest of your life as a vegetable with no conscious, or would you rather just die peacefully? Is there a point in living without consciousness? Just a thoguht


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't agree with it but freedom of speech, unless when you sign-up here you agreed to not say things like that....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> People live troubled lives like that, and it defeinately affects them a lot. I'm pretty sure no rape victim can ever just shrug it off afterwards and really feel ok about it.


My girlfriend was raped. It affected her. 

She also had to switch schools because counselors in her school found out that one of the students that she talked to maybe once or twice wanted to kill her.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,I am responding to you only due to the fact that I really do believe that you honestly dont know any better and maybe in your world violence against women is more readily accepted...



> I haven't heard of anybody dying from rape


As,I have often said to you,think before you say things....

You have a tendency to never ever see where you may be mispoken and will always take a very negative view and often,like to simply take the other side of an arguement...That is your nature..But basketball is one thing,Rape is another..The above statement is an exceedingly bizzare and frightful way of looking at things and to many I am sure somewhat offensive.



> Secondly, I don't care what Colorado says.


It really isnt up to you to decide the gravity of violence towards women and children..There are laws and you should respect them and abide by them...And if you dont,perhaps you should use some discretion and keep these feelings to yourself

Rashidi,I have had numerous debates with you regarding layden and have always said the numbers dont lie.Its the bottom line that matters,and you have always countered with numerous reasons why the numbers dont justify Layden being let go.

In this case,you should really not make casual statements about the act of Rape and then compare Sprewell coming back to choke Carlisimo vs a woman being violently attacked and violated ..They are not comparable and one does not justify the other and if nothing else you should learn to be a man,a human being and not make EXCUSES for your actions..take full responsibility for what you said,realise the gravity and learn from it.......

Thats really all I have to say to you


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> My girlfriend was raped. It affected her.
> ...


Then you should know that rape is a pretty serious crime and is possibly more serious then attempted murder. It usually forces unwanted and unexpected changes in ppl's lives more often then attemped murder IMO. For someone who knows a person who was deeply affected by rape, you suprisingly seem to think rape is not that severe.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow. What is going on here?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Wow. What is going on here?


If you read from the top, we basically had a discussion arguement about b-ball intelligence to Kobe's brain and then the convo turned into one about Kobe's legal troubles and all of this stuff about rape and attempted murder etc...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> If you read from the top, we basically had a discussion arguement about b-ball intelligence to Kobe's brain and then the convo turned into one about Kobe's legal troubles and all of this stuff about rape and attempted murder etc...


Well, I didn't mean it in that sense. I just didn't think arguing about something like Lampe could lead into this stuff.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't mean it in that sense. I just didn't think arguing about something like Lampe could lead into this stuff.


It (sadly) happens a lot on our board. Everyone gets emotional and the slightest mention of something, such as Kobe's brains, can get others overly excited and the whole topic changes.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

I have an issues.one directed at Fordy. Because one of your more popular posters doesn't like a thread is not the right reason to remove it. I don't share Rashidi's view on the ranking of crimes against people but he is entitled to it. I am sorry if Truth(whom I respect greatly as a poster) is offended but he has the right to ignore, rebut, or respond in any non-offensive way that he chooses. It is an interesting, thought provoking topic that is just not suited for a basketball discussion board. It should be moved to another board....IMO. I feel that the questions and opinions are all legitimate. When discussing things of this nature it is extremely important to remain objective and open minded. Individual posts demeaning another person in a non- kiding manner should be deleted asap. REMEMBER folks....debate is healthy....even concerning distasteful topics.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,I will respond to that....

I do not think Fordy removed the thread because a popular poster didnt like what Rashidi posted....

I do not agree or like most of the things Rashidi says..But its regarding BASKETBALL.....Its harmless...

Yes,I do believe in the concept of free speech,but there is a time and a place for everything....I do not know the age range of the members or how many women are members of this board...But I do know if I had a child,I would not want him being influenced or exposed to Rashidis way of thinking...At least on this topic....It is way to sensitive and emotional a topic to toss around recklessly.
Rashidi is certainly welcome to his views,its is constitutional right.But he, or a moderator should also exercise discretion in the content of the posts.Racism,prejudice and most of all violence should not be on a Basketball forum....Perhaps I am guilty of questioning Kobes "brains" when KBF stated that TT should have his brain traded for TT's....I never imagined that Rashidi would go off,and name 30 professional athletes from Webber,to Kidd,to Shaq and even the very unfortunate Bobby Phils and to call me a hypocrite...

tFurthermore his is not the place for



> I haven't heard of anybody dying from rape


and



> Secondly, I don't care what Colorado says.


In my mind Fordy was 100% right in what he did...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry slipped up...KBF innocently said tt should have his brain traded for Kobes


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Truth, if you read my post again, I said it probably should be moved to another board. I have a sixteen year old daughter and she hears worse stuff than this on the TV all the time. Hearing is not neccessarily believing. You are much younger than I am but you will learn this much, I promise you: no matter how hard you try to shield your kids from the horrible parts of life and people, they will still be exposed. Just teach them well, my thoughtful friend.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

well Alpha, Ive never seen Truth or Rashidi post in the everything but basketball forum so where would you have liked me to move it to? I want this to be a nice little area for us to discuss our NY Knicks. If you want to discuss rape and how serious you think rape is you can make a thread in that forum not on this one. There has been ALOT of baiting, name-calling and personal attacks and ive never ever deleted a thread til the one I deleted yesterday. It takes a dumb, unneccessarry vile thread for me to take action on it...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

meanwhile, we have a game tonight against the red-hot Celtics but people arent talking about that I guess they would rather talk about the junk that was in that thread. sorry but im not having that. I'm hoping sooner or later more passionate Knicks fans sign up to post here so we can start talking about the Knicks and less about what Rashidi thinks of certain crimes


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,i appreciate your insight...
The last thing i want to be is a participant of is a board that is tolerant,justifys or is not exceedingly critical of any sort of violence,prejudice or haterd.Obviously this is not the case,and I will be back to talking Bball


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Glad to hear it..now what can i teach you about BBall?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

By the way, Fordy. I wasn't condemning you for deleting the thread. I also believe this is not the forum for it(no pun intended). I was more concerned about why you deleted it. You made it sound(to me) like you did it as an act of appeasement which would have been wrong. I just want to be part of a board that lets everyone speak their mind...about BBall. I wasn't trying to be critical...peace out.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> By the way, Fordy. I wasn't condemning you for deleting the thread. I also believe this is not the forum for it(no pun intended). I was more concerned about why you deleted it. You made it sound(to me) like you did it as an act of appeasement which would have been wrong. I just want to be part of a board that lets everyone speak their mind...about BBall. I wasn't trying to be critical...peace out.


gotcha. and i understand your concern. You dont have to worry I'm not here to be a dictator. Unless things get really hairy again I dont plan on hitting the delete button any time soon. debate away:yes:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Racism,prejudice and most of all violence should not be on a Basketball forum....


Let's see.

No racial slurs... check.

No sexism... check.

No stabbing anybody when making a post... uncheck.

*Stab* 
*Stab*
*Stab*

Help! Rashidi's gone wild! Somebody do something about the violence in his posts! Before we see this stuff on TV!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys need to take this **** to PM's.

Rashidi made a point, maybe you didn't like how he made it, maybe you disagreed with it. Whatever. That thread shouldn't have been deleted; you both shouldn't have gone to that level. This isn't a board to discuss your life experiences or pent up angst regarding social issues and defintions. It's for basketball.


Rashidi wouldn't be so scary important if you and your bandwagon would simply disagree, lay off the personal insults, and get the hell of his nuts.


Talk Knicks, that's what we care about. No one cares about either of your lives, nor do we want to hear about them. Thats what PM's are for,


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> This isn't a board to discuss your life experiences or pent up angst regarding social issues and defintions. It's for basketball.
> 
> 
> ...


Than why do u say the thread shouldnt have been deleted? There was 2 posts about Lampe than everything you just said that shouldnt be on the board.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> 
> 
> Than why do u say the thread shouldnt have been deleted? There was 2 posts about Lampe than everything you just said that shouldnt be on the board.



...

That thread shouldn't have been deleted; you both shouldn't have gone to that level. 


Punctuation mistake. Make sense now?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KBF,in case you havent noticed,there are banners on the BB.net home page that are specific to teaching your children that violence against women is wrong...They are probably sponsors of the site.I am sure they would not appreciate the content of your buddies post and not see things as you do.

so



> Rashidi made a point, maybe you didn't like how he made it, maybe you disagreed with it. Whatever. That thread shouldn't have been deleted; you both shouldn't have gone to that level. This isn't a board to discuss your life experiences or pent up angst regarding social issues and defintions.


You made a point,I questioned it and the other poster soley went ballistic and made some very innappropriate comments..I cautioned him twice and he payed no heed.Do not make excuses for his actions.Fordy did what was appropriate considering the posters statements......


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I cautioned him twice and he payed no heed.Do not make excuses for his actions.


You cautioned me twice? Well aren't you the super hero!

Since when are you a person of authority, batman.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Since when are you a person of authority, batman


when someone,anyone,but in this case you makes a statement like 



> I haven't heard of anybody dying from rape


rashidi,part of being a **** sapien is being able to reason and know right from wrong....:no:

take a break...i am fairly sure the powers that be are not enamored with you cavalier reclkessness regarding these issues...

Stick to Bball


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Everybody knows that you think of yourself as "the powers that be", so please stop stating the obvious.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi do yourself a favor and stick to basketball..In case you want me to pursue this matter i will happily oblige...Its really up to you


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Do myself a favor? Don't get tough with me, batman.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

What the heck lets just stop this. We all came here to discuss b-ball, so lets discuss b-ball. I posted about the subject and I don't find it wrong, but this is getting way too intense. Lets just stop it NOW.


----------

